# 5 month puppy won't eat and is losing weight



## vizsla (Dec 3, 2012)

My 5 month old puppy Flynn has all of a sudden stopped eating. It's been a few days now and he has just been picking at his food. At first we thought it was just teething pain, but we have given him soft 'wet' food as well and he isn't eating that either. 

He has lost weight in the past few days as well. Along with this he is salivating a lot! and his nose is continually hot and dry. 

I should also add that he hasn't been himself lately. He just sleeps a lot and gets exhausted after even a short walk. It has been really hot here lately but that never used to bother him.

Should we be worried? Or is this just teething like we thought?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like it's time for a trip to the vet. Sounds like he has an illness and/or infection of some sort. Hope your boy feels better soon!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ours has never been a big eater and we constantly are fighting to keep weight on him with supplements of sweet potato, meats, eggs, and veggies but since this is a change in his behavior accompanied with other symptoms I would take him in for a check up. Hope it's just teething, but best be safe!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cosco

full Chickens 

$4.99

go slow and cut it all smaller then small make parts sure zero Bones and fresh clean waters

blendor is fine as well

He or She will eat ;D

as he chows day 2 or 3 add puppy kibbles back in the combination


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My first suggestion would be to take puppy to the Vet, just to be sure it isn't anything serious. Then don't be afraid to try eating incentives, like Rudy suggested. Just don't go overboard and risk an upset tummy. A little chicken broth or tuna water on the kibble might be all it takes.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

If you take the pup to the vet don't tell the vet about the Costco chickens... ;D They don't like it. Also, if you mix more than one type of kibble (I do) don't mention that either, or you will hear a rant about allergies like the end of the world is near and they will send you home with a bag of Hill's or RC (yuck). 


If you feed kibble then buy some dried liver dog treats and mix two or three treats with with the kibble. Don't forget to wet the kibble with slightly warm water before serving. Water brings out the flavor and the few pieces of liver treats will entice the dog to keep eating. 

Do not buy high protein kibble like Origen (80%), instead, stick with 26% or 24% protein. We feed Blue and supplement with raw chicken carcasses now and then. 



Ps thank you mswhipple for zapping the spam attack. 
8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

_He has lost weight in the past few days as well. Along with this he is salivating a lot! and his nose is continually hot and dry. _ 


Be sure to check over his mouth and teeth. These dogs can get sticks and small things caught between the teeth.
If you find nothing a trip to the vet today.


----------



## Reconnoiter15 (Jan 27, 2012)

Go with your instincts. A trip to the vet to be safe.

Having said that, my V (Penny) never was a big eater and is a snob at times. Sometimes I add a little warm water (too much and it gets soggy and she won't eat it), but I usually break up 2-3 milkbones in her food bowl and that does the trick. At one point I played hard ball with her and she eventually decided that she was a dog and ate her food. V's don't like being shown they're dogs... they think they're humans.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Reconnoiter15, I noticed that this was your first post. Welcome to the forums!! ;D ;D ;D

Back on topic, it seems we all agree that it's better to err on the side of caution and take the puppy to the vet as a first step in dealing with this.


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

I am bringing this topic back to life. Shiloh will be five months on the 29th. She is a superb puppy, super smart, gentle, normally active for a Vizsla, loves people and dogs alike. She has been out of sorts since yesterday morning when she was chewing on something and I went in her mouth to investigate and found she had lost a molar. She DID NOT want me to take it, she was all upset, jumping up adn down and nipping at me to not put it away. I put it in a ziploc and in my drawer for safekeeping (weird, I know) and she did not move away from the dresser for a couple of hours. When I was able to pry her away to go to the dog park (which she loves more than anything in the world), she was happy but then stayed by herself at the park. Even when her two vizsla friends came to greet her, she stayed by the fence and would not play. ???? What the heck? Are her teeth hurting and she is not feeling well? She could not still be holding a grudge about the molar I took away, could she????. She is eating her kibble as normal, but she is not chewing on her rawhide or antlers or anything. Last night I gave her a chewy treat and she took it (she loves them) but then whined and whined while she was eating it. It was gone though? Any help, ideas, are appreciated!!


----------

